# Trying to find a place to live in wild



## StonedJew (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello my name is Gilad Im 23 years old and i wanted to know where is the best country and place i can start living in the wild by my own(selfsustain).

Im serching for a place that i can get Clean water,plant my own seeds,Fish and other animals i can hunt and can live there by my own like i said above.
Im ex millitary sniper so also will be great find a place that i can get my own Hunting rifle it will make life much easier.
i prefer a place that no one will be close to me and i will be able build there my own permanent shellter.


----------



## blank (Aug 30, 2019)

Do you mean legally or just somewhere you would have the best chance of pulling it off?


----------



## StonedJew (Aug 30, 2019)

blank said:


> Do you mean legally or just somewhere you would have the best chance of pulling it off?


pulling it off dont really care about legally


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 31, 2019)

Have you thought about the Gaza Strip?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 31, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> Oy vey...
> As grandma used to say 'Better a slap from a sage than a kiss from a fool'


To OP, , joking aside, welcome to StP. I can’t help you, as 
I am a house-up guy, but their are plenty here who will have some insight to offer. Good luck.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Aug 31, 2019)

Have you tried google maps? it can be helpful to find cool remote places.. find some spots on there that you think look good, then research a bit about them if you want, then go there in person to see what its like.


----------



## Phuen (Aug 31, 2019)

Nowhere in Israel, that's been well tried. In the US there are a lot of vast open areas, but the population is meh. If it was me at this point, I'd give New Zealand a good try, and then Australia.


----------



## r3yn (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm considering the same idea.

I think northern Canada / Alaska is the best for the hermit life (possibly in the world), but the cold weather is just too much for me.

So now I'm looking for a legal way to make this happen. Aiming for a place that's warm year round. SE Asia seems safe enough, and with good weather. Cheap, too. No guns, though.

NZ and Aussie-land would be good choices, too, as the above poster mentioned. I hadn't considered NZ......


----------

